# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  El Yunque- Tropical Rain Forest permanently closed until furthe notice.

## stbartshopper

For those of you that havent visited, this was a beautiful rain forest easily accessible and populated by many different bird species, animals and flora. Maria decimated it- very sad.

----------


## Hawke

> For those of you that haven’t visited, this was a beautiful rain forest easily accessible and populated by many different bird species, animals and flora. Maria decimated it- very sad.



Waiting for an update.

----------


## stbartshopper

It has reopened 7:30AM to 6PM every day.

----------

